# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Tradewinds fron SJU ?

## BAM

Hi,
Anyone have thoughts on taking Tradewinds air from SJU and bypassing SXM entirely ? Coming from NYC area and flight booking is a mess to SXM.
best,
-brian

----------


## GramChop

It's pricey compared to the SXM-SBH options, but SO worth it!

----------


## BAM

Hmmm... How is San Juan airport ? Never flown through there ?

----------


## GramChop

Small, very maneuverable.  Effortless!  I'm sure others who make this route more often than I will chime in with specifics.

----------


## PIRATE40

Hi BAM....We have done it both ways....I have found that even though the Tradewind fight is expensive...the big offset in price is the flight to SJU is usually super cheap..and then take out the flight to SBH from SXM, and then you are not that far off. With Tradewind, in SJU you go upstairs to their private lounge, bypass TSA completely, and they take you out to the plane--next stop SBH. Easy travel day. Coming back through SJU custom/immigration is a breeze. You are now in the US and do not have to clear back in home. Sure, it may be a few more $$, but what a breeze. Some here will say SXM is no big deal...and most times  it is not. I just happen to love the Pilatus flight and the whole experience. Just price it all out and see what the actual difference is in $ and time.......For us, the Delta flight from Sarasota has become really expensive....cheaper for us to do SJU-SBH....

----------


## andynap

I think how cheap the flight to SJU is depends on where you are coming from and using FF miles there should be little difference flying to SJU or SXM. If you can get a non-stop flight to SXM there is no question that's the way to go IMO. And I never thought SJU airport was small.

----------


## elgreaux

Tradewind is a good way to go if more convenient for sure. But, it can be a very (very!) long walk in San Juan to and from Tradewind in Terminal A. 

AA Admirals Club now closed but they used to give members a ride on a cart. And recently some of the terminals have been under construction and empty, making for a very unpleasant walk... at times seems almost seemed a bit dangerous to walk alone through a deserted work site.

----------


## GramChop

> I think how cheap the flight to SJU is depends on where you are coming from and using FF miles there shold be little difference flying to SJU or SXM. If you can get a non-stop flight to SXM there is no question that's the way to go IMO. And I never thought SJU airport was small.



I had my former airport (IAH - Houston) in mind when I made that statement, Andy.

*SJU:*


*IAH:*

----------


## Peter NJ

From EWR unless you book way in advance and score a ticket for $250 RT to SJU both SXM and SJU are both usually $400 RT. Do the math $700 on Tradewind or $200 on winair to me that looks like a $500 saving

----------


## JEK

The latest info on SJU from Tradewind

*Airline Connection*
If you have not yet done so, please provide us with your airline connection details. Complete airline connection instructions for all airports is listed below.
*San Juan Departures*
If you have purchased VIP Service, a Tradewind Aviation representative will greet you at your commercial airline flight arrival gate.

*Tradewind is now located in Terminal A in San Juan. Our check-in counter is located to the left of the JetBlue check-in counters*

Please note the Tradewind check-in counter and departure lounge in Terminal A is located outside of TSA security where dining and food purchase options are limited. If you are planning on dining or purchasing food during your layover at SJU, you should do so before leaving the secure area and proceeding to the Terminal A check-in. Tradewind flights board directly from the non-secure area so you will not return to the secure area at any point.

Directions from other airlines in Terminal A (JetBlue)

If you have bags to claim, proceed to the baggage claim area in the lower level. Collect bags and go up the escalator to level 2 for check-in. If you have no bags to claim, proceed out of the secure area and directly to the Tradewind check-in counter which is located to the left of the JetBlue counters. 

Directions from Terminal B (Delta, United, Southwest, Spirit) and 

Directions from Terminal C (Copa, Condor, Avianca, Westjet, Air Canada, Cape Air) 

If you have bags to claim, proceed to the baggage claim area in the lower level. Exit baggage claim and proceed to level 2 in Terminal A for check-in. If you have no bags to claim, proceed directly to the Tradewind check-in counter which is located to the left of the JetBlue counters. 

Directions from Terminal D (American Airlines, US Air, Seaborne) 

If you have bags to claim, proceed to the baggage claim area in the lower level. Exit baggage claim and proceed to level 2 in Terminal A for check-in. If you have no bags to claim, proceed directly to the Tradewind check-in counter which is located to the left of the JetBlue counters. 

*After check-in, our representatives will guide you to our new private lounge in the third floor Mezzanine of Terminal A. This area also serves as our new departures gate. When it is time for boarding you will be escorted to the aircraft. There is no longer a need to pass through TSA security.* 
Aircraft boarding will take place 15 minutes prior to the departure time. St. Barths Airport closes at sunset, NO EXCEPTIONS. We cannot delay flights due to late arrival of connecting flights. Passengers who arrive late will miss their flight and forfeit their ticket. We will, however, attempt to accommodate changes at no extra charge on a space available basis.

----------


## andynap

> From EWR unless you book way in advance and score a ticket for $250 RT to SJU both SXM and SJU are both usually $400 RT. Do the math $700 on Tradewind or $200 on winair to me that looks like a 
> $500 saving



And that's one way for 1 person and SB Commuter is less than Winair.

----------


## MIke R

> And that's one way for 1 person and SB Commuter is less than Winair.



and I ve never spent 200RT to go SXM to SBH.....more like 120 to 160 RT on Commuter

and SJU is not a small airport by any stretch

----------


## Peter NJ

Yes Andy it's easily $1000 more for two people to fly through SJU that's big money for ordinary folk

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

For us the cost of Tradewinds is prohibitive no matter how we get down to SJU.

----------


## BAM

I thought the prices were roundtrip on the website... gulp... ! 
Thanks for all the insight...-b

----------


## KevinS

Aren't AA flights in SJU now using gates in Terminal B?

----------


## jcmc

> I thought the prices were roundtrip on the website... gulp... ! 
> Thanks for all the insight...-b



many opinions, but we have used tradewind for 6 years from san juan after numerous unpleasant st martin experiences. we all see this differently, but for our vote it would be tradewind at almost any price. easy, seamless,and no luggage pick up until st barts ( with vip added). if you get to san juan in time for the tradewind 1:30 you are in your villa at 3:30 that to us, is worth it in spades. the trip is easy,relaxing, and pleasant in place of uncertain and unpleasant. thats just our take and the rest is up to you!!

----------


## elgreaux

> Aren't AA flights in SJU now using gates in Terminal B?



They may be, but one recent trip I had to walk back to Jet Blue from where you land. It was a very very long walk and no one had any transport to offer. I use Tradewind frequently but just sayin' it's not a tiny airport with all gates right next to each other like SXM. I think there are advantages to each way of transit, and coming from NYC, sometimes faster just to go via SXM, rather than wait for the 4.30pm Tradewind flight. Toss up sometimes...

----------


## fins85258

I don't buy the "almost costs the same" comment. Example, JetBlue JFK to SJU or SXM range in price from $165 -200. close to equal money. The hop from SXM to SBH is about $100 but Tradewinds from SJU to SBH is $500

----------


## PIRATE40

You are right.....from JFK and other major hubs, it is a lot cheaper than I can get from where I am...so it wouldn't be even close. We have to take Delta to ATL, then down to SXM, and a few years back, the prices were outrageous, which is when we started the SJU-SBH trips....but now I don't want to go back to the longer travel days, so I splurge on the trip down.....

----------


## KevinS

I agree that it's a hike from Immigration and Customs to either the B gates (AA), or the A gates (JetBlue).  

As to cost, what I tell people is to run the numbers.  Tradewind will either be cost effective or it won't, but you won't know for sure until you do a price comparison.  It's up to everyone to decide on their own how much the avoidance of SXM is worth.

----------


## JEK

Or, in some cases, the avoidance of a 3rd flight.

----------


## Dennis

Where's that list of vacation rules???

----------


## JEK

*How to follow the advice found herein. An oft repeated PSA of mine*1. Spend money like it is your own. It is.

2. Do what you like, when you like. It is your vacation.

3. Eat what you want, when and where you want. It is your waistline and (see #1)

4. Drink what you want when you want. If your spouse likes red and you like white, buy one bottle of each. Life is short.

5. Stay in a villa, hotel, or a hole-in-the-wall depending on your whim, desire or see #1.

6. Cook in your villa (if a villa is your desire) if you want to. Go out for dinner if you like.

7. Plan ahead at least a day for dinner, or don't. Experience flexibility.

8. Go to a beach everyday, or stay by the pool at your hotel/villa.

9. Watch US TV at every opportunity, or not. It's your vacation.

10. Seek out the places that sell days-old New York Times, or current Times Fax. Do the crosswords, or don't.

11. Bring you laptop/tablet and surf the web morning, noon and night. Or leave it behind.

12. Make sure your cell has international roaming and call your homebound friends whilst splashing in the surf to engender envy. Or leave the cell at home.

13. Charge everything on your AmEx knowing that you are getting ripped off, or use your debit card at an ATM and pay cash.

14. Wake up extra early and be the first in line at the boulangerie and bring back bread for your spouse. Or take your spouse out for breakfast.

15. Bring your iPod/streaming device and speakers, or listen to the local FM station.

16, Always rent a manual 4WD, or an automatic if you are more comfortable.

17. Bring hairdryers, curling irons and other instruments of torture, or go with the humid breezes.

18. Tip for meals, maids and massages, or not. See #1.

19. Research your villa/hotel selections and gain consensus that you have the best-of-the-best, or book on a whim and enjoy the surprise.

20. Dress for dinner, or wear cutoffs. Nobody will care except your spouse/partner.

21. When you arrive, take off your shoes, take a deep breath and become one with the island, or head out to Match for some shopping.

22. Ride a bike, go for a run or go for a walk. Or, be a beach potato. 

23. Pack three checked bags, or carry-on.

24. Take your ti punch with or without ice.

25. But, please, please, please double the cash you plan bring and leave half the clothes at home!

----------


## stbartshopper

First class luxury all the way on Tradewinds but only one engine. If it fails????? We say this as friends of ours just lost a one engine plane with a fatality- a Cirrhus not a Pilatus.

----------


## MIke R

NNewsflash.....some people have to work their asses off all year and save like a madman for their week or two in St Barts...and they have to stay within this thing called a budget....Google the word if you are not familiar with it.....consider this when dispensing advice.....just a thought...

And.....nonstop to SXM if you can get it and then a 10 minute flight over is as quick and as seamless as it gets....however if I had to go north to go south  as Ron described I might be inclined to cough up ridiculous coin to go in a straight line....:maybe

----------


## JEK

> NNewsflash.....some people have to work their asses off all year and save like a madman for their week or two in St Barts...and they have to stay within this thing called a budget....Google the word if you are not familiar with it.....consider this when dispensing advice.....just a thought...
> 
> And.....nonstop to SXM if you can get it and then a 10 minute flight over is as quick and as seamless as it gets....however if I had to go north to go south  as Ron described I might be inclined to cough up ridiculous coin to go in a straight line....:maybe





1. Spend money like it is your own. It is.

----------


## MIke R

Duh......

----------


## JEK

Rule number one.

----------


## MIke R

Yes....Your rule..

----------


## JEK

Mike, it is everyone's rule. Only you are in charge of what you spend, do and consider fun on a vacation. This piece, which I did a decade ago, was intended to put all of our approaches to this isle into a common perspective -- do what you want without any fear of being castigated on choices. It is all good :)

----------


## MIke R

And yet I often get PMs from people saying "is he  serious?" when they ask a question and get an answer that suggests they throw thousands of dollars at the problem to solve it....Lol...but yeah..I hear ya ...no castigating....:eagerness:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Mike, it is everyone's rule. Only you are in charge of what you spend, do and consider fun on a vacation. This piece, which I did a decade ago, was intended to put all of our approaches to this isle into a common perspective -- do what you want without any fear of being castigated on choices. It is all good :)



Works for me, John.

----------


## jcmc

> First class luxury all the way on Tradewinds but only one engine. If it fails????? We say this as friends of ours just lost a one engine plane with a fatality- a Cirrhus not a Pilatus.



f.y.i. the cirrus is normally aspirated vs turbo prop on the pilatus. failure chances are exponentially lower on the turbo prop. it is much more reliable with many fewer internal moving parts. single engine with a competant pilot and turbo prop motor is extremely safe!! just my opinion , i am sure there are others as there should be.i have numerous left seat hours and lived through a catastrophic engine failure on takeoff in a bonanza( normally aspirated) i feel very safe and secure on tradewind on the way to st barts.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Mike, it is everyone's rule. Only you are in charge of what you spend, do and consider fun on a vacation. This piece, which I did a decade ago, was intended to put all of our approaches to this isle into a common perspective -- do what you want without any fear of being castigated on choices. It is all good :)



..Always go first class...or your kids will..."We're only here for a while, might as well show some style.."(James Taylor)

----------


## MIke R

> ..Always go first class...or your kids will..."We're only here for a while, might as well show some style.."(James Taylor)



Great song..Would u please answer your FB PM

----------


## PIRATE40

I didn't have a pm on fb.......

----------


## MIke R

I ll call you

----------


## BAM

We are going to bite the bullet and go for Tradewinds Aviation. Special trip, wife's Bday and has recently had shoulder surgery...  might get me some hubby points ! Thanks all for the spirited discussion. On island May 6-20 if anyone wants to meet for drinks... 
-brian

----------


## GramChop

> We are going to bite the bullet and go for Tradewinds Aviation. Special trip, wife's Bday and has recently had shoulder surgery...  might get me some hubby points ! Thanks all for the spirited discussion. On island May 6-20 if anyone wants to meet for drinks... 
> -brian



Excellent choice, Brian.  By the way, you can arrange to have a special bottle of champagne aboard the plane waiting for you, if you desire.  Someone on this forum may chime in with instructions on how best to get this arranged.  Talk about "hubby points"!

----------


## BAM

Gram... do you know my better half ? lol! She loves your quote about the waves btw

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> NNewsflash.....some people have to work their asses off all year and save like a madman for their week or two in St Barts...and they *have to stay within this thing called a budget....*Google the word if you are not familiar with it.....consider this when dispensing advice.....just a thought...



I love that line!   

I actually remember you using a similar one years ago that I have now stolen and use all the time.  It was something like, "Some of us have a little thing called a budget".  It still cracks me up!

----------


## GramChop

> Gram... do you know my better half ? lol! She loves your quote about the waves btw



She may very well be another of my soul sisters...I have a few, ya know.   :Wink:   I'm excited for her to have this wonderful experience to add to her memory bank.  You are a PEACH for planning it for her!

----------


## MIke R

> I love that line!   
> 
> I actually remember you using a similar one years ago that I have now stolen and use all the time.  It was something like, "Some of us have a little thing called a budget".  It still cracks me up!




Thanks....just trying to keep it real for us working class slobs ...LOL...and I can tell it is much appreciated based on the private comments I get ....

----------


## shihadehs

We switched over to Tradewind years ago and won't have it any other day.  Many non stops from PHL to choose from.  There is the private lounge upstairs to have a cool drink while you wait for the agents to take you to the plane avoiding security..  Coming home through customs is a breeze in SJU...well worth it for us...And yes, you can arrange ahead for champagne to be in the cooler of drinks on the plane, just email or call them....
have fun!!!!!

----------


## rivertrash

Our American Airlines flight went out of B14 on our way to DFW last week.  With the help of Tradewind, TSA Pre-check and a very helpful AA gate agent who let us check luggage even though we were technically late, we made our 54 minute connection.  But I dont want to try it again.

----------


## tim

What kind of toilet facilities are there on that Tradewinds plane?

----------


## KevinS

Tim, the same as on the Winair and SBC aircraft - none.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Tim, the same as on the Winair and SBC aircraft - none.



   Hell, even at my age I can hold it for 57 minutes......

----------


## JEK

I just limit myself to less than 3 beers :)

----------


## Islander

> Tim, the same as on the Winair and SBC aircraft - none.



Yes except that the Winair or SBC ride is 12 minutes from SXM. 

The Pilatus is fast but it's not always "57 minutes". It depends on the headwinds, especially when you fly East bound to from SJU to SBH. Add the ground/ taxi time (with possible wait before take-off) and you may very well be sitting for 1 hour and a half on that thing with zero chance to hit the lavatories. 

I guess, however, that for most people up to 2 hours is ok if you use the bathroom just before the flight. Avoid beer, but also coffee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## KevinS

True.  I know exactly where the closest bathrooms to the Tradewind lounge are located.  They're not hard to find in SXM either.

----------


## MantyPam

> Thanks....just trying to keep it real for us working class slobs ...LOL....



As working class slobs, we fly Tradewind because the pleasure of being walked directly thru Customs in SJU is well worth avoiding the hassle of the Customs line at O'Hare - especially as we still have a 3-hour drive home yet... :)

----------


## MIke R

I hear ya.....whatever works..,,for us it's a three and a half hour non stop flight down...,we then by pass immigration at SXM and leisurely walk to our gate, grab a beer, and within 30 minutes are on our ten minute flight over, where we are on island early enough to have lunch at Select.....,on a travel day no less .....,,by evening time we ve almost forgotten it was a travel day it was so seamless and easy..so why in the world would we ever want to change a routine that good?


That to me is "styling" as Ron put it......and absolutely priceless 

But as always YMMV

----------


## PIRATE40

> As working class slobs, we fly Tradewind because the pleasure of being walked directly thru Customs in SJU is well worth avoiding the hassle of the Customs line at O'Hare - especially as we still have a 3-hour drive home yet... :)



  That too...customs in MIA or ATL can be a brutal end to a relaxing vacation.....

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> That too...customs in MIA or ATL can be a brutal end to a relaxing vacation.....



Do either of you have Global Entry?  Makes clearing customs and immigration a breeze.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Do either of you have Global Entry?  Makes clearing customs and immigration a breeze.



...Had it, but they kicked me out for some deeds from my misspent youth..applying again in May with a load of documents to vindicate me....along with a letter from my CBP/FBI cousin......Still, Atlanta is brutal with their baggage claim/re-check, or used to be when I quit clearing there...

----------


## dalbys

St Martin flights for us were $900 RT for February.  SJU was $400 when we booked ours.  Winair $350 vs. Tradewinds $900.  That's $50 more to fly Tradewinds, to go thru Customs in San Juan instead of Charlotte, check bags instead of relying on the transfer desk being open or doing carry on, and we get to fly on a very nice plane…. no brainer!

----------


## MantyPam

> Do either of you have Global Entry?  Makes clearing customs and immigration a breeze.



My husband has Global Entry, I don't....which makes waiting in the O'Hare Customs line even more irritating for him.  I should probably get it one of these years.

----------


## amyb

Yes, just take the time and get it done.  You will be glad you did it.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> My husband has Global Entry, I don't....which makes waiting in the O'Hare Customs line even more irritating for him.  I should probably get it one of these years.



And it's only 25 bucks more (0r maybe only 15 more) than TSA Precheck and once you have Global Entry you get all the TSA Precheck benefits.

----------


## BAM

Flight from SJU to SBH on Tradewinds was amazing. Beautiful day, cruising at 17500 feet, and ..... we were the only two passengers.. stroke of luck!

----------


## GramChop

Sounds just delightful!  Glad is worked out for you.

----------

